# Should I adopt...?



## brownjenkin (Aug 2, 2010)

Good evening.
Long time lurker, first time poster so go easy on me!

Ive been thinking a lot about getting a dog recently, more specifically adopting a dog from a rescue; however I may have some issues so I was wondering whether some kind soul would be able to answer some questions I have.

To give you a bit of background; Im a 33 year old man, I work full time, however I moved back with my parents a couple of years ago (yeah I know, but given the current housing market, I wont be able to leave any time soon!). 
Now my parents are getting on (dad 73, mum 65 and retiring this week), and so would be able to provide some care/company during the day; however neither are fantastic on their feet, so Ive already priced up having a dog walker come on a daily basis. 
We only have a small garden which, my father, in his infinite wisdom, paved over years ago, however we have a park right in front of us and have lots of countryside walks on our door step (I live on the outskirts of Leeds btw)

So, to my questions:
Firstly, given that I do work full time and cant work from home (mores the pity), and that my parents care would be limited, is this a stupid idea? 
I dont want to end up wasting a rescues time given how pushed I know they all are (believe me Ive been doing my research!).

Secondly, I was thinking (a bad habit I have!), just to be able to test the waters of whether this is a good idea or not, what are the general guidelines around fostering?
I was thinking if we were able to short term foster, it would give a dog a much needed break from the boredom of kennels, and would highlight any issues I may have if I decided it was a workable situation.
Again, feel free to say if its bad idea, its one thats only just occurred to me so it may well be!

And finally, how strict are the guidelines around fostering/adopting?
I ask as Ive noted pretty much all have the rule about enclosed garden with 6ft fence, however the design of the back of our house (garden then into yard/garage area) makes this difficult.
Again Id prefer not to waste a rescues time on a home assessment if its a fail to begin with!

Apologies for the length of post and thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## HWAR (Jul 19, 2010)

Most good rescues will definately consider your circumstances if they have a dog who may suit your household 

Fostering is a very worthy thing to do, however, in your situation I'd be a little more comfortable adopting a dog who has already been on foster. The dogs that are usually available for foster have been pound dogs and very little is known about their history or how they will be in a normal household environment. This isn't always the case mind you, sometimes dogs need to move foster homes due to their fosterers other committments or that their own dogs aren't happy with the foster dog etc.

2 rescues I'd point you in the direction of would be West Yorkshire Dog Rescue :: West Yorkshire Dog Rescue :: Finding New Homes For Dogs!! :: or The Little Dog Rescue (they have all of their dogs in foster homes and have foster homes dotted all over the UK) Home - The Little Dog Rescue

Both rescues will happily work with people on their individual circumstances.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Through my research I have found out that guidelines about adoption on each website are indeed just that - guidelines. They are fairly flexible as I am sure others will say.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi and welcome 2 the forum :thumbup:

How about an older dog, what I call plodders, all they require is a nice warm bed, some peace and the odd walk thrown in, no pup excitement or hyper activity 2 worry about around older people, sure there is rescues who deal with plodders, seen a link on here somewhere.

Most breeds also have breed specific rescues if u had a breed in mind?

Good luck in your search


----------



## HWAR (Jul 19, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> , sure there is rescues who deal with plodders, seen a link on here somewhere.


The Oldies club Adopt An Oldie » Oldies Club


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm sure the rescue centres will not think that you are wasting their time, maybe you could send them an email basically saying what you have said in your post. 

The two rescues that I have dealt with (my two dogs come from one of them and I volunteer for the other one) both judge each potential owner on a case by case basis.

I only have 4ft fences but the gardens around me have 6ft ones, so if my dogs were to jump the fence then they would not be able to escape too far! A lot of rescues will take things like that into consideration. 

I have generally found that the smaller rescues are usually more flexible than larger ones. Just make sure that it is a reputable one that you are dealing with as there are people posing as 'rescues' who are just out to make money.

Good luck!


----------



## brownjenkin (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, you've all given me something to ponder over.
I had been thinking of an older dog actually, as it would probably suit my situation better, and I know they're ones that tend to get overlooked.

In terms of breed, I'm not too fussy, except I'm not keen on very small dogs, or greyhounds, which ironically are the two types which I know would fit my situation best!

Thanks again


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Welcome to PF! I've just taken on a new rescue and a couple of points come to mind - firstly even if a rescue sign a dog over to you they still keep ultimate responsibility for that dog and so that gave me more confidence in case I had made a dreadful misjudgment of my ability to cope! Secondly, the rescue I contacted were informal about the garden and so on - they definatley seemed to judge me on my own partcular situation. I was very clear about what type and age of dog I wanted too (an older dog, breed which I had experience in) and was not offered all and sundry but a dog that fitted the bill well. 
Hope this gives you the encouragement to go ahead - sounds like you would be a very good home for a dog in need, and your parents will keep him or her company so you can enjoy the dog together :thumbup:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

brownjenkin said:


> Thanks for all the replies, you've all given me something to ponder over.
> I had been thinking of an older dog actually, as it would probably suit my situation better, and I know they're ones that tend to get overlooked.
> 
> In terms of breed, I'm not too fussy, excet I'm not keen on very small dogs, or greyhounds, which ironically are the two types which I know would fit my situation best!
> ...


Was going to suggest a greyhound :lol:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

5 out of the 6 I have owned have been rescues so I would certainly reccomend it. Not all dogs are in homes because they have problems, especially in this econmic climate. Puppies are a lot of work, so that would be one thing you would need to consider if your parents will be looking after it most of the day, but dogs in rescues are all sort of ages, so one that is house trained already, and a steady calmer dog would probably suite. As your parents are there all day and you have already considered a dog walker too, even though you work full time I cant see it being a problem tbh. One consideration may be your garden, obviously the dog would need access for toileting in between, so depending on the dog you had you may not need a full 6ft but it would have to be securely fenced I would think, that may be your only problem as I see you mentioned about the fencing. Then again any dog you got whether rescue or not you would still need a secure garden to prevent it getting out and straying. A foster would be ideal, if you would like to make sure before making a permanent commitment, but again even to foster I would think a rescue would still want to see a secure garden.


----------



## brownjenkin (Aug 2, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> Was going to suggest a greyhound :lol:


I'm going to sound very lame here, but it's just the look of them that I'm not keen on: the small head with large gangly body. 
However, I realise that's a fairly weak reason for not getting a dog, so I will keep them in mind.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

brownjenkin said:


> I'm going to sound very lame here, but it's just the look of them that I'm not keen on: the small head with large gangly body.
> However, I realise that's a fairly weak reason for not getting a dog, so I will keep them in mind.


:lol: Do not let any greyhounds hear you say that 

Do you have a size of dog in mind?


----------



## HWAR (Jul 19, 2010)

brownjenkin said:


> I'm going to sound very lame here, but it's just the look of them that I'm not keen on: the small head with large gangly body.
> However, I realise that's a fairly weak reason for not getting a dog, so I will keep them in mind.


I don't think size is too important if you are prepared to look at the older dogs, I have a Rott here who my Nan could walk quite happily as she just plods along by the side of you, she wants nothing more in life than to sleep on your feet and go for a potter.


----------



## brownjenkin (Aug 2, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> :lol: Do not let any greyhounds hear you say that
> 
> Do you have a size of dog in mind?


Small to medium, my initial thoughts were along the lines of a staffie, considering the rescues seems to be bursting with them, but my only concern was about their energy levels. 
I'll be walking first thing on a morning, there'll be dog walker at lunch and I'll be doing the evening walk, but I wasn't sure that would be enough. 
The doberman we had a fair few years ago, could literally be out playing on the field in front of our house for three hours straight and still not want to go home! :lol:


----------



## HWAR (Jul 19, 2010)

brownjenkin said:


> Small to medium, my initial thoughts were along the lines of a staffie, considering the rescues seems to be bursting with them, but my only concern was about their energy levels.
> I'll be walking first thing on a morning, there'll be dog walker at lunch and I'll be doing the evening walk, but I wasn't sure that would be enough.
> lol:


:thumbup::thumbup: An older Staffy could well be perfect for your home (and you would be a true angel offering a home to a Staffy type :thumbup obviously each dog is different but Staffs are pretty adaptable dogs in general and will happily snooze the day away or walk 15 miles a day depending on their owners.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah there are alot of staffies in rescues. I am considering them as well, and you hear mixed stories, some are full of energy and others are couch potatoes lol.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

brownjenkin said:


> Good evening.
> Long time lurker, first time poster so go easy on me!
> 
> Ive been thinking a lot about getting a dog recently, more specifically adopting a dog from a rescue; however I may have some issues so I was wondering whether some kind soul would be able to answer some questions I have.
> ...


Your parents can let the dog out for a piddle right.. and your parents will be company for the dog? 
I think paved garden is best and cleanest for a dog..


----------



## HWAR (Jul 19, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> Yeah there are alot of staffies in rescues. I am considering them as well, and you hear mixed stories, some are full of energy and others are couch potatoes lol.


Sorry for the thread hijack but I have just read your signature - have you come across HOPE Rescue in Wales? I really really recommend them, they are lovely people and will provide excellent back up.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

HWAR said:


> Sorry for the thread hijack but I have just read your signature - have you come across HOPE Rescue in Wales? I really really recommend them, they are lovely people and will provide excellent back up.


Yes looked at them, along with lots of others. My plans are currently on hold due to a possible move, because this flat is falling apart lol.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

We'd most definitely consider you for the right dog. Quoting from our website "Our priority is to find the ideal home for each dog in our care. Because individual dogs' needs vary greatly, we do not have set criteria for adopters, instead we try to be as flexible as possible, in order to ensure that we can find a perfect match."

I agree that an older dog would likely be the best option for you.

We re-home and have fosterers across the UK. Here is our website - Home - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
You'll find a page about adoption, a couple of pages showing our current dogs (we almost always have older dogs in) and a page about fostering you may find interesting.

We actually have a dog in at the moment that is a very good example of what you're looking for. Her name is Betty and she is an older Staffy girl. She is the sweetest girl in the world but keeps getting looked over because she suffers from seperation anxiety. All she wants is to be with people. You can see her on page one of our dogs for adoption.

If there is anything else you'd like to know about rescue or dogs then please do ask


----------



## brownjenkin (Aug 2, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Your parents can let the dog out for a piddle right.. and your parents will be company for the dog?
> I think paved garden is best and cleanest for a dog..


Yeah, my parents will be able to let the dog out, plus they might even be able to do the odd walk, as long as it's not too far away!

I have tried pointing out to my employers the studies which show having dogs in the workplace increase the levels of team work, but to no avail! :lol:

Anyway, thanks to all that have replied to thread, your input is much appreciated.


----------

